# snake ?'s



## garbonzo13 (Oct 27, 2005)

Never had a snake before and I caught a scarlet snake (Cemophra coccinea coccinea). I definately know it is not a coral snake so don't ask :wink: :lol: . Anyway, what is the proper way to care for them (snakes in general) I thought I needed some type of light, but petco guy told me not to worry about it. I don't believe him of course (gut instinct). I know I need a heat source, but what about UV and UVB, and red heat and all these bulbs and what not they have. It is very confusing. Please help. I will post a pic some time this week of my little sweetheart. I am always worried about not caring for my little pets and them dying, that's why I ask so I can get it right the first time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

Scarlet kings, along with many other kings/milks don't 'need' uv lights in their enclosure due to their predominently nocturnal nature. Sure they still bask now and then, which is why many people still argue to install a uv. Basically, there are people that breed successfully with and without the uv's. For peace of mind, you can kill two birds with one stone and use a UV basking lamp. This will be the heat source, and also pumps out enough uv to satisfy any that the snake may need. It also eliminates needing two light fittings for a basking/heat source and a uv tube. I personally stay clear of heat mats totally, this is just a personal preference to lamps.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Dave  .


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dangit didn't take my login  . Thanks Dave :lol: :lol: .


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

hehe, no worries


----------

